# Im sick of the word "Bulk" Bulking up



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sorry if this sounds abit pedantic but I see so many post saying how "Im on a bulk" or I want to bulk up.

The very word Bulk imo is ugly and for body building purposes I think has no place, In fact id go as far as saying for some NOT all people they hide behind the word

Bulk to describe a lazy diet.

Im not saying everyone should walk arround ripped but when adding muscle it is possible to add lean muscle, I mean what is the point of been a stone heavyer on the scales if its a stone of fat and you look sh1t but least you can walk arround and say im X amount of stone.

Just thought id air my views and give people something to think about.

heres a few reasons why IMO its better to gain lbm rather than bulk.

Believing the bulking-up nonsense

In the so-called Golden Age of Bodybuilding where bodybuilders were known by their first names (e.g., Arnold, Louie and Sergio), bulking up in the off-season and then cutting up was standard practice. Besides the obvious health problems associated with adding excess fat, bulking up is a really bad approach to trying to achieve your physique or athletic fitness goals. Here are six reasons why:

ANTI-BULKING FACT #1. Bulking-up diet programs won't produce any more muscle growth than ingesting an ideal amount of nutrients. Sorry, but it's simply not possible to force additional muscle growth by overfeeding.

ANTI-BULKING FACT #2. Bulking up develops insulin resistance, which makes it harder in the long run to gain muscle. What happens when you bulk up is that carbohydrates will go preferentially to fat stores, not to muscle tissue.

ANTI-BULKING FACT #3. Bulking up will make it harder for you to get leaner because insulin resistance is hard to reverse. The fatter you get, the harder it becomes to get lean. Female bodybuilders learn this fact quickly, as it is considerably harder for women to reach the low body-fat levels required for competition.

ANTI-BULKING FACT #4. The fatter you get, the more aromatase enzyme your body will produce. In the extreme, getting fat could be considered a form of self-castration, as your own testosterone will be converted into the female hormone estrogen and you will suffer many unwanted side effects. If you're a man and you enjoy wearing a bra, go right ahead and get fatter.

ANTI-BULKING FACT #5. Getting fatter will ramp down the effectiveness of your thyroid hormone production - not a good thing, because thyroid production is essential for fat loss. The fatter your abdominal wall becomes, the less conversion there will be of T4 to T3, the metabolically active form of thyroid.

ANTI-BULKING FACT #6. The lower your percentage of body fat, the better your body becomes at nutrient partitioning. This means individuals with low body fat are more effective at storing the ingested nutrients in the muscle (as muscle tissue or glycogen) or in the liver (as glycogen) and less effective at storing nutrients as body fat. To put it in simpler terms, leaner individuals can eat more nutrients without gaining fat.

ANTI-BULKING FACT #7. The idea that "a calorie is a calorie" is a bunch of bunk. Calories from sweet potatoes are great for building muscle; calories from beer are not. For that matter, getting fat increases the risk of dying from any cause, even terrorist attacks. I'm serious - you're a bigger target and you can't get out of danger as fast.


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

:lol: The bit about being fat making you a bigger target for terrorist attacks made me crease


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Good post mate and some good points.

But I'm 15% bf at the moment, no way I'm getting down to 8% just in case of a terrorist attack lol!


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Mate edit it and put a line in between each fact that was hard to read!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Natty.Solider said:


> :lol: The bit about being fat making you a bigger target for terrorist attacks made me crease


got tolighten it up with abit of humor before all the fatty flamers join in :thumb:


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Done


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Done


Lovely!And I agree with what you have written!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

GolfDelta said:


> Lovely!And I agree with what you have written!


Thank you and not all will, the ones that go by if you cant get big then get fat :thumbup1:


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

I am bulking and not added any fat and Ive put 7kg on in 3 months


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

I agree with you on this one

Had a massive debate with a fella in the gym last week about the fact i only have between 50 and 15g of carbs a day and im still putting size on

He told me i would put more size on if i was having 300g a day

My retort to that was i dont want to look all watery and have a fat bloated face and body

IMO you dont need loads of carbs to bulk just a top clean diet as you have stated


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

jstarcarr said:


> I am bulking and not added any fat and Ive put 7kg on in 3 months


then your not bulking mate your adding lbm...you are excused lol and by the way well done on the gains 

im reffering to the ones that just want to fire up the scales with poor diet and nap 50s lol


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

Not a fatty flamer, but i am a fatty...for the next 3 months anyway.

Enjoyed your post and do agree with the thought behind it.

All i know is my own body responds well by having fat on it when i'm trying to grow bigger. The lean guys i train with are nowhere my size, and they struggle to add naturally.

I'm much bigger, much bigger than them.But not as well defined, when i lean up a bit i look better in my opinion.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> then your not bulking mate your adding lbm...you are excused lol and by the way well done on the gains
> 
> im reffering to the ones that just want to fire up the scales with poor diet and nap 50s lol


I still like calling it bulking but I agree with what your saying


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

corporates said:


> Not a fatty flamer, but i am a fatty...for the next 3 months anyway.
> 
> Enjoyed your post and do agree with the thought behind it.
> 
> ...


I should imagin they struggle to gain because they dont eat well

This comment is what people with poor diets say "im a hard gainer"


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Big Kris said:


> I should imagin they struggle to gain because they dont eat well
> 
> This comment is what people with poor diets say *"im a hard gainer"*


Don't get me started on them cnts!Skinny pencil necks who are scared to eat in case they lose their abs! :cursing:


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

GolfDelta said:


> Don't get me started on them cnts!Skinny pencil necks who are scared to eat in case they lose their abs! :cursing:


yeh there is a line between someone looking like they are from a third world country and someone with full muscles and a lean pysique.

I have abbs showing all year round but that cos i retired from competing in 2003 and enjoy been in shape "But still big"

thought this thread would take off quickly lol


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> yeh there is a line between someone looking like they are from a third world country and someone with full muscles and a lean pysique.
> 
> I have abbs showing all year round but that cos i retired from competing in 2003 and enjoy been in shape "But still big"
> 
> thought this thread would take off quickly lol


Don't get me wrong,everyone is different and not everyone wants to look like a mass monster bodybuilder (for some reason,weirdos) but when someone who eats low fat cottage cheese and rice cakes all day moans about wanting bigger muscles and being a hard gainer I feel like giving them a good shaking.I'd be a hard gainer too if I ate like Victoria Beckham.


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

GolfDelta said:


> Don't get me started on them cnts!Skinny pencil necks who are scared to eat in case they lose their abs! :cursing:


yes mate, pencil legs too... :lol:


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

looks familiar

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=140144173&page=1


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

GolfDelta said:


> Don't get me wrong,everyone is different and not everyone wants to look like a mass monster bodybuilder (for some reason,weirdos) but when someone who eats low fat cottage cheese and rice cakes all day moans about wanting bigger muscles and being a hard gainer I feel like giving them a good shaking.I'd be a hard gainer too if I ate like Victoria Beckham.


yeh i know what you mean, Basicly the key IMO and its always IMO is to eat enough to make your muscles grow at a steady pace whilst minimising fat stores.

OK we all like a nice cheat ere and there but bottom line is if you want to have a good body building pyisique you need to fuel your body and some people get that confused with over fueling your body and storing fat.

These are the impatient ones that believe they can get 10 years hard work done with a high cal, poor nutrient diet and so many gram of test ew.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

ANGLIK said:


> looks familiar
> 
> http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=140144173&page=1


Its actually an artical done by Charles poliquin, Im doing his bio sig diet at moment.

I agree with it so thought id share it


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

i lean bulk on 4,000k a day even then i struggle to add on weight will be aiming for 5k a day soon... carbs will be like 500g per day

If you want to bulk i would start at a low bodyfat like 10% and even if you add on some fat as long as you dont go over 12/13% ish you cant go wrong


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

baggsy said:


> i lean bulk on 4,000k a day even then i struggle to add on weight will be aiming for 5k a day soon... carbs will be like 500g per day
> 
> If you want to bulk i would start at a low bodyfat like 10% and even if you add on some fat as long as you dont go over 12/13% ish you cant go wrong


I agree with that about been low body fat and yes you will put some fat on but minimal if you do it right.

My theory is to get to the 5K mark yes you will need some carbs but why not get the majoroty of extra cals from protein


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

protein will be around 400g mark dont think i will be able to have any more than that a day and maintain it per day anyway, rest come come fats try to keep these healthy, i rarely have a cheat meal dont be craving it or anything maybe once every 2 weeks. at 4k i add on weight but very very slowly no fat at all aswell, so i guess i need to simply eat more


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

baggsy said:


> protein will be around 400g mark dont think i will be able to have any more than that a day and maintain it per day anyway, rest come come fats try to keep these healthy, i rarely have a cheat meal dont be craving it or anything maybe once every 2 weeks. at 4k i add on weight but very very slowly no fat at all aswell, so i guess i need to simply eat more


Im at about 400 - 460g a day of protein

To get my calls up i have olive oil with all my meals and flax seed oil, they are all good fats and work well for me

I would defo rather get my calls from extra protein than carbs


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Ive took up the ethos of using the mirror instead of the scales, i usta get so down if i had lost a few pounds

Now im just get down if im not looking at my best


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

anab0lic said:


> You'll grow just the same on HALF that amount of protein.


The way i see this one is...

Your body wont process 100% of the protein you put in so having extra can only be a good thing

Your thoughts?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

baggsy said:


> protein will be around 400g mark dont think i will be able to have any more than that a day and maintain it per day anyway, rest come come fats try to keep these healthy, i rarely have a cheat meal dont be craving it or anything maybe once every 2 weeks. at 4k i add on weight but very very slowly no fat at all aswell, so i guess i need to simply eat more


Yeh id just up what your already having, As just said by Anab0lic abouve the scales dont matter its the mirror that counts.

Over the last 22 years ive tried many a diet and counted macros ect but when all boiled down to it I think its as simple as if you feel your gaining too much fat then lower the carbs and if your staying lean but not getting any where then slightly up things till you find the balancing point.

heres a good clip to wach if you havnt already seen it, I love the part where kai says...It mint be 10g more protein it mint be 10g less, just get it in you and get on with it lol..

http://www.flexonline.com/videos/ifbb/day-life-kai-greene-part-one


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Big Kris said:


> The way i see this one is...
> 
> Your body wont process 100% of the protein you put in so having extra can only be a good thing
> 
> Your thoughts?


Excess protein will also inevetbly be stored as fat, infact excess anything will be stored as fat


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Im not planning on bulking up... Im planning on a lean muscle mass gain via a surplus in clean calories!


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Excess protein will also inevetbly be stored as fat, infact excess anything will be stored as fat


Well i dint know that! Every day is a school day as they say!

I must be using what i eat every day, my BF% is under 10 and i have been eating the grams protein i have for the last 6 months


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

i think thats as far as words go, 'bulk' is a good un! its got a nice ring to it 

as far as the concept of bulking goes then i agree with your post lol.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Big Kris said:


> Well i dint know that! Every day is a school day as they say!
> 
> I must be using what i eat every day, my BF% is under 10 and i have been eating the grams protein i have for the last 6 months


Im prety sure its true, if you think about it, if your body has extra any nutrient that it cant use it has to store it.

The only way to store it as far as know is as fat


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Im prety sure its true, if you think about it, if your body has extra any nutrient that it cant use it has to store it.
> 
> The only way to store it as far as know is as fat


That is defo food for thought!

Im constantly hungry so i cant be storing it as fat haha


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

Big Kris said:


> That is defo food for thought!
> 
> Im constantly hungry so i cant be storing it as fat haha


Hi Kris, i am currently starting a diet and would like to build lean muscle (not exescive bulk) i am 6 foot 6 and fairly skinny at 14 stone. i was planing starting this:

[08AM meal 1: 2 scoops of whey protein, 30g of oats, 20g of peanut butter and ff milk

11AM meal 2: 2 steaks and instant oats shake.

14PM meal 3: 5 hardboiled eggs with brocoli

17PM meal 4: 2 scoops of whey protein, peanut butter and ff milk

20PM meal 5: 2 chicken breasts and an instant oats shake

23PM meal 6: 150g of cottage cheese, Pint of ff milk 30g of oats, 20g of peanut butter

Mon

Squat

Bench press

Dead Lift

Tues

Cardio

Abs

Wed

Squat

Barbell Rows

Overhead Press

Thurs

Cardio

Abs

Fri

Squat

Bench Press

Dead Lift

But i dont see how i will burn off all those cals as i am an IT technician which doesnt involve much active living.

appreciate any advise you can give me 

thanks


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

So now I am confused, I am at the moment sticking to 3500 cals a day, 200g protein and he rest I ain't too sure, however I eat things like

Eggs, tuna, haddock (smoked) beef steak, lamb, chicken, wholemel bread baked potatoes, baked beans, whole wheat pasta I do eat white rice but that's because I prefer it to brown rice, semi skimmed milk bandannas apples and lots of other fruit, not really a big lover of veg.

I do however have a few nice things once or twice a week I think it keeps me sane, I don't think I am low bf by any stretch of the Imagination, but I ain't fat!

I always thought that too put on muscle you need to eat excess cals, and whether cals are from protein or carbs they are still EXCESS cals, which inturn will inevitably be stored as an amount of fat after all that's what our bodies have evolved to do, haven't they?

I also thought that the excerise and weight training would help keep the fat to a minimum. Or am I just picking this up wrong?

?????


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

sean9461 said:


> Hi Kris, i am currently starting a diet and would like to build lean muscle (not exescive bulk) i am 6 foot 6 and fairly skinny at 14 stone. i was planing starting this:
> 
> [08AM meal 1: 2 scoops of whey protein, 30g of oats, 20g of peanut butter and ff milk
> 
> ...


youll get better advice of big kris lol but in the meantime, training abs the day before squatting and deadlifting aint the best idea. do them at the end of the weights sessions instead


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Hhmmm I agree with this but at the same time don't and can't adhere to it and I'll tell you why, money!!

To get enough calories for my body to grow purely from lean red meat, fish, chicken, eggs, pasta, rice etc costs a f*cking fortune so even though my meals are made up of these things and I rarely eat junk food I still have to add a couple of scoups of instant oats and a few tables spoons of honey to my protein shakes to make up my calories for the day.

I would much rather just get all my macros and calories for the day from real food as the extra carbs do cause unwanted bloat but its just not possible for me on a budget and I'm sure it's the same with alot of guys that train.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> So now I am confused, I am at the moment sticking to 3500 cals a day, 200g protein and he rest I ain't too sure, however I eat things like
> 
> Eggs, tuna, haddock (smoked) beef steak, lamb, chicken, wholemel bread baked potatoes, baked beans, whole wheat pasta I do eat white rice but that's because I prefer it to brown rice, semi skimmed milk bandannas apples and lots of other fruit, not really a big lover of veg.
> 
> ...


the first thing they teach you at oxford uni is a cal is a cal but like said in the opening post its total bs.

eg given x amount of cals in a chicken breast vs x amount of cals in pints of beer....which do you think is going to build muscle best?

carbs are over rated imo I have very little carbs mainly comming from fiburus veg and theres many others that do the same ie aus ect and still hold a good big lean pysique


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

PHHead said:


> Hhmmm I agree with this but at the same time don't and can't adhere to it and I'll tell you why, money!!
> 
> To get enough calories for my body to grow purely from lean red meat, fish, chicken, eggs, pasta, rice etc costs a f*cking fortune so even though my meals are made up of these things and I rarely eat junk food I still have to add a couple of scoups of instant oats and a few tables spoons of honey to my protein shakes to make up my calories for the day.
> 
> I would much rather just get all my macros and calories for the day from real food as the extra carbs do cause unwanted bloat but its just not possible for me on a budget and I'm sure it's the same with alot of guys that train.


Get your meat from your local butcher and its so much cheaper!!

I buy 20 - 25kg of chicken for the month and i get it for £23 per 5kg, it would cost an arm and a d1ck getting that from asda

They will do you good deals if you keep going back

Food is king you cant grow with out it


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

a.notherguy said:


> youll get better advice of big kris lol but in the meantime, training abs the day before squatting and deadlifting aint the best idea. do them at the end of the weights sessions instead


thanks for the input, what do you do for working your abs after your session?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

sean9461 said:


> thanks for the input, what do you do for working your abs after your session?


prob a good idea to start a thread in the training section and ask mate


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Big Kris said:


> Get your meat from your local butcher and its so much cheaper!!
> 
> I buy 20 - 25kg of chicken for the month and i get it for £23 per 5kg, it would cost an arm and a d1ck getting that from asda
> 
> ...


Too right and not meaning anything to PHhead but I see lots off ppl on ere willing to spend lots of money on aas and hgh but moan about a couple hundred quid a week on meats.

personaly i like to spend copious amounts of money on both lol


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

a.notherguy said:


> prob a good idea to start a thread in the training section and ask mate


sorry i have a thread in the getting started thread, just got carried away and replied here


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

anab0lic said:


> You'll grow just the same on HALF that amount of protein.


how many cals do you eat a day roughly, considering 200g protein will only be 800 cals.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

anab0lic said:


> You'll grow just the same on HALF that amount of protein.


So to lean bulk you're suggesting I eat 750+g of carbs to get my calories in? I don't think so....


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Mingster said:


> So to lean bulk you're suggesting I eat 750+g of carbs to get my calories in? I don't think so....


when i used to get prepped for shows in the days i lowered carbs i raised protein to keep the base line of cals.

i would't say half the protein but id say swing the ratio that bit more in protein - carb direction to get to the cals


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> when i used to get prepped for shows in the days i lowered carbs i raised protein to keep the base line of cals.
> 
> i would't say half the protein but id say swing the ratio that bit more in protein - carb direction to get to the cals


I would need at least 5300 cals to lean bulk. If I get 800cals 200g from protein and 1350cals from 150g of fat that means, by necessity, I would need to get the remaining 3000+cals from 750+g of carbs. It's not going to happen. Whether you need 500+g of protein or not to grow, I need it to meet my macros.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Mingster said:


> I would need at least 5300 cals to lean bulk. If I get 800cals 200g from protein and 1350cals from 150g of fat that means, by necessity, I would need to get the remaining 3000+cals from 750+g of carbs. It's not going to happen. Whether you need 500+g of protein or not to grow, I need it to meet my macros.


Thats just my thoughts anyway, Do you mean you only have 200g of protein or is that just a figure, my point is I think its best to up the protein abit more and lower the carbs slightly, All depending on body type ie if your under 15% then carbs can be slightly higher.

but back to what ive already said I dont read the scales I just use the mirror and bf test every 3 weeks, my bf has dropped 3% in 3 weeks and lbm has gone up so ive also built muscle


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

anab0lic said:


> Or you could get your energy needs from fats - the bodys preferred fuel source... which is easy because its 9kcal per gram... Why are you eating such a high calorie intake do you work a physical labor job?


No, I have a relatively sedentary job, but that doesn't alter the fact that I need those amounts of calories to grow. I am currently cutting on 4500cals.

As I've pointed out to you many, many times, I have tried all the methods you suggest during my 30 years of training and none of them work for me. What works for you and the people you train is very nice, but I doubt that the same methods work for all, and I know that they are ineffective for myself. I know this by trying them, not by bro science or internet blarney. You really should open your mind to accept that there are more ways to succeed that your way, just as there are more ways to succeed than mine.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

That's my idea of a cut 4500 cals that's more than I am trying to bulk on, sorry gain on:whistling:


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

Mingster said:


> No, I have a relatively sedentary job, but that doesn't alter the fact that I need those amounts of calories to grow. I am currently cutting on 4500cals.
> 
> As I've pointed out to you many, many times, I have tried all the methods you suggest during my 30 years of training and none of them work for me. What works for you and the people you train is very nice, but I doubt that the same methods work for all, and I know that they are ineffective for myself. I know this by trying them, not by bro science or internet blarney. You really should open your mind to accept that there are more ways to succeed that your way, just as there are more ways to succeed than mine.


750g of carbs would be a nightmare to get down and I love food lol.


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Too right and not meaning anything to PHhead but I see lots off ppl on ere willing to spend lots of money on aas and hgh but moan about a couple hundred quid a week on meats.
> 
> personaly i like to spend copious amounts of money on both lol


No that's a fair comment on the gear but although I have used my fair share over the years I havent done a cycle for nearly a year now and am still gaining without it but ime steroids are still alot cheaper than meat and poultry when you compare the cost of a vile of test that will last ten weeks to what it costs to feed yourself for that time........hgh on the other hand is just silly money and anyone that can afford to run that properly has no excuse for cutting corners with there diet lol!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

PHHead said:


> No that's a fair comment on the gear but although I have used my fair share over the years I havent done a cycle for nearly a year now and am still gaining without it but ime steroids are still alot cheaper than meat and poultry when you compare the cost of a vile of test that will last ten weeks to what it costs to feed yourself for that time.......*.hgh on the other hand is just silly money and anyone that can afford to run that properly has no excuse for cutting corners with there diet lol!*


That would be me to be fair if i dont spend my money fast the mrs gets hold of it lol h34r:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

anab0lic said:


> Why do you think you need that much food to grow? Because the scale doesnt change every week? It wont unless you are a complete beginner or its your first time using drugs.... Dorian Yates gained about 6lbs a year of muscle mass and he was someone that trained year round for growth (only entered one show a year.)


6lb muscle mass a year? Phew I feel better now lmao how do you know this?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

anab0lic said:


> Why do you think you need that much food to grow? Because the scale doesnt change every week? It wont unless you are a complete beginner or its your first time using drugs.... Dorian Yates gained about 6lbs a year of muscle mass and he was someone that trained year round for growth (only entered one show a year.)


There you go again. Making sweeping generalisations based on nothing but your own opinion. I don't think I need that much food to grow. I know this from trial and error over many, many years.

Maybe I am a complete beginner, or using drugs for the first time, or have a medical condition or any one of a million things that you are incapable of taking into account as they don't fit into your cosy view of things.

You state the body only needs 200g of protein to provide enough protein synthesis to grow, yet there are no scientific studies stating what the optimum amount is, let alone suggesting 200g. So this is, in effect, your own opinion and is no more valid than anyone else's....


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> I am bulking and not added any fat and Ive put 7kg on in 3 months


Your a fu*king freak tho in all fairness jay !


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mingster said:


> There you go again. Making sweeping generalisations based on nothing but your own opinion. I don't think I need that much food to grow. I know this from trial and error over many, many years.
> 
> Maybe I am a complete beginner, or using drugs for the first time, or have a medical condition or any one of a million things that you are incapable of taking into account as they don't fit into your cosy view of things.
> 
> You state the body only needs 200g of protein to provide enough protein synthesis to grow, yet there are no scientific studies stating what the optimum amount is, let alone suggesting 200g. So this is, in effect, your own opinion and is no more valid than anyone else's....


Ming this fella knows more than Yates and Mentzer re training, diet etc...

He's also getting PC gear tested IIRC and still awaiting the findings.

What he says goes, mind you the ignore function is a cracking thing you know.


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Sorry if this sounds abit pedantic but I see so many post saying how "Im on a bulk" or I want to bulk up.
> 
> The very word Bulk imo is ugly and for body building purposes I think has no place, In fact id go as far as saying for some NOT all people they hide behind the word
> 
> ...


Amazing post. I'm sick of all the fat cvnts who're like yeah I'm 16 stone now but they are like Eric Cartman from the weight gain 4000 episode. I'd rather be 11 stone shredded.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

good post


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

sean9461 said:


> Hi Kris, i am currently starting a diet and would like to build lean muscle (not exescive bulk) i am 6 foot 6 and fairly skinny at 14 stone. i was planing starting this:
> 
> [08AM meal 1: 2 scoops of whey protein, 30g of oats, 20g of peanut butter and ff milk
> 
> ...


Hi Sean,

Im an IT manager my self so sat on my ass most of the day

Currently i go running at 6am 3-4 mornings a week and that's fasted cardio as well, only have a bottle of water with me. Currently running between 2.5 and 3.5 miles

my diet i have gradually adjusted over the last 6 months to where its at now

meal 1 - 50g My Protein Impact Whey - 25g fine oats - 10 almonds - Multi Vitamin, B complex with vitamin C, Glutamine

I spread 30g of rice through meals 2 - 4 - 5, dont want to cut carbs totally from my meals so just have enough in each

Meal 2 - 220g chicken breast - rice - Green Veg (Broccoli, Cabbage, Peas , Green beans ) Tbl spoon olive oil

Meal 3 - 50g My Protein Impact Whey - One rice cake with peanut butter - 10 almonds

Meal 4 - 220g chicken breast - rice - Green Veg (Broccoli, Cabbage, Peas , Green beans ) Tbl spoon olive oil

Meal 5 - 220g chicken breast - rice - Green Veg (Broccoli, Cabbage, Peas , Green beans ) Tbl spoon olive oil

Pre workout - 25g My Protein Impact Whey - Glutamine - 7.5g Essential Amino Acids

Post workout - 50g My Protein Impact Whey - 25g My Protein Vitargo Pure carbs - 7.5g Essential Amino Acids

Meal 6 - 220g chicken breast - 30g dry bassmati rice ( i weigh it dry and then cook it )

Meal 7 - 250g cottage cheese

This has worked well for me for the last few months and got me in the shape i am now

Ive found with this diet that its little and often i have got results

I also just finished a course of 2ml Test 400 a week and 1ml Tren A once every 3 days


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

I say I'm on a bulk because I'm not limiting my carbs which would be a cut (+more cardio)

:confused1: wheres ya problem?


----------

